# Canon T3i as a live stream camera...heat issues?



## rawfuls (Apr 16, 2013)

My high school is trying to get the live stream stuff started.
This includes sports games, and other shows (dance, creative writing showcase..film showcases).

We're using a Canon Vixia dedicated camcorder with an analog out to RCA in which just isn't cutting it (we're using a Tricaster Studio).
Seems like the HD Component connection is damaged (just lots of static when plugged in).

The Tricaster takes a camera/camcorder and converts that stream into real-time editing software, which also streams online. It records to it's own physical drive inside the computer, so we would not have to get a huge SD card.

If we were to bump up to the Canon T3i, component out to component in; quality would improve a lot (hopefully).
However will we have issues with it overheating?
Any way to remove the display info on the screen? (the way we hook it up; it sees it as a secondary display; we can't have display info on the screen of a stream).
If we don't have it recording, but just on and aimed at the activity; will it still overheat?

Thanks.


----------



## tegeltka (Apr 16, 2013)

Not having ever used it as a live stream instrument, here's my 2 cents:

The camera is primarily meant for short, 15 minute segments.
They are prone to overheating. The longer you shoot the hotter it gets. Image quality will deteriorate.

Magic Lantern (a Canon firmware hack) will help you clear the whole screen, if need be.

There are some third party apps which help you turn your DSLR into a webcam (eg sparkosoft.com)


----------



## rawfuls (Apr 16, 2013)

tegeltka said:


> Not having ever used it as a live stream instrument, here's my 2 cents:
> 
> The camera is primarily meant for short, 15 minute segments.
> They are prone to overheating. The longer you shoot the hotter it gets. Image quality will deteriorate.
> ...



Thanks; would the sensor heat up even though it's not technically recording, but just 'open'?


----------



## brunerww (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi rawfuls, you may want to look at another brand of still/video hybrid cameras.

Panasonic GH cameras do not overheat, whether they are recording or not.

And the displays on the LCDs of both the Panasonic GH2 and GH3 can be turned off - without a firmware modification.

Hope this is helpful!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 18, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi rawfuls, you may want to look at another brand of still/video hybrid cameras.
> 
> Panasonic GH cameras do not overheat, whether they are recording or not.
> 
> ...



Display on a T3i van also be turned off. This handy flippy screen technology does that! Also, the display on/off button, but that's no fun.

-Ken Turner


----------



## brunerww (Apr 18, 2013)

By "display off", I mean that all the letters and numbers around the edge of the screen are turned off, but the LCD picture is still on - and that the camera can output this "clean" image to an external monitor or recorder.  Pretty sure my Canon T2i couldn't do that out of the box and also pretty sure that, as tegeltka says, you need Magic Lantern to do that?

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2013)

Bill, how do the Panasonic cameras dissipate the heat generated by the resistance of the image sensor when it is powered up?


----------



## brunerww (Apr 18, 2013)

That is a great question, Keith.  As in camcorder design, the answer is good engineering and thermal management.  See 43rumors.com's analysis of Panasonic's thermal management patent here.

This problem is clearly soluble with good engineering, and Canon and Sony have solved it in every one of their large (and small) sensor CMOS camcorders - but they have not devoted the resources necessary to solve it in their DSLRs and DSLTs.*  I have often wondered why - my guess is because people have been convinced by the marketeers that "all DSLRs overheat" and continue to buy them despite this issue.  I, for one, will not buy a "video" camera that overheats.  I consider it a manufacturing defect.

Best,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


* I will give Nikon a pass here. Since they don't make camcorders any more, they would have to come up with a thermal management system from scratch.  But Canon and Sony don't have that excuse.


----------



## rawfuls (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Yes, but display "off", I mean all the white text and options to be removed from the secondary display.

However, if I were to purchase a new camera/camcorder; I'd rather it be a dedicated camcorder for it to record/stream.

I was recently at a robotics world championships where they had camcorder-similar style Panasonics that only had one output (BNC) and no flip open display- perfect for what we need.
The price, however, not so much.
I'm talking about the Panasonic AG-HCK10 -> (Amazon.com: Panasonic Professional AG-HCK10 Point of View Camera with 12x Lens (Requires AG-HMR10 & Cable): Camera & Photo)

Yes, it's a professional streaming & recording team, but just one or two of those would've been perfect for our purposes.

Are there anything similar that will be half of that cost (that's not including the other receiver unit that's required), or less?
I'm on a low school budget... so anything would be useful!


----------



## brunerww (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi rawfuls - here is a picture of my Panasonic GH1 with a clean LCD screen - with all text and options removed from the display.






This camera will output clean composite to your Tricaster Studio, as long as it has an SD card loaded, but is not recording (use this procedure).

You can get one used for $365 on eBay right now (with an AC adapter so that it can run for as long as you need it to).

Or you can get one of the last new GH1s for $571 from BigValue via eBay.

With a relatively inexpensive lens for the GH1, you'll get a much cleaner stream to the Tricaster than you're getting from the Vixia.

Here is a 60i recording of a stage performance shot with this camera (go to vimeo to see in in HD) - a direct composite feed will look even better:

[video=vimeo;21430442]http://vimeo.com/21430442[/video]

Cheers,

Bill 
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## rawfuls (Apr 21, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi rawfuls - here is a picture of my Panasonic GH1 with a clean LCD screen - with all text and options removed from the display.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42817
> ...



Very interesting, I'll present this to the live streaming teacher in charge and see if funding is available.
Since they do use stills frequently for other projects- this can be a double-dipper (per say).

How about a dedicated camcorder instead of a DSLR?


----------



## boarder2k7 (Apr 21, 2013)

tegeltka said:


> Not having ever used it as a live stream instrument, here's my 2 cents:
> 
> The camera is primarily meant for short, 15 minute segments.
> They are prone to overheating. The longer you shoot the hotter it gets. Image quality will deteriorate.
> ...



I've run a Vixia HF200 for hours at a time with no overheating while recording engine tests.  Not sure what you're basing that off of but I haven't seen it happen.

OP, I think if you can get it working properly, you'll be fine.  Having the decent AF system in the Vixia would help with less skilled users too.

-B


----------



## rawfuls (Apr 21, 2013)

boarder2k7 said:


> tegeltka said:
> 
> 
> > Not having ever used it as a live stream instrument, here's my 2 cents:
> ...



I may have been misunderstood... the Vixia runs flawlessly.
However, the Vixia can only display AV Out (Analog) since the component out port seems to be broken (sending in for Canon Servicing soon).
I was wondering what would be a good DSLR replacement (we already have the T3i on hand) or a for sure good buy of a new camcorder (most likely route).


----------



## brunerww (Apr 22, 2013)

rawfuls said:


> I may have been misunderstood... the Vixia runs flawlessly.
> However, the Vixia can only display AV Out (Analog) since the component out port seems to be broken (sending in for Canon Servicing soon).
> I was wondering what would be a good DSLR replacement (we already have the T3i on hand) or a for sure good buy of a new camcorder (most likely route).



rawfuls, if a used GH1 is not the right answer, and you absolutely need a camcorder, the Panasonic TM900, X900 or X920 will give you the same high quality composite output you saw from the Panasonic AG-HCK10. You can turn the LCD display off with the EXT DISPLAY button on the remote.

Again, hope this is helpful!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## rawfuls (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey brunerww, thanks so much for your help thus far!
Do you have any recommendations in the 5-600 $ field?
The $1000 area is a little gray, so I want to put together a variety of available options for the teacher.

~$400, $600, $800, $1000 options would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## brunerww (Jun 9, 2013)

rawfuls said:


> Hey brunerww, thanks so much for your help thus far!
> Do you have any recommendations in the 5-600 $ field?
> The $1000 area is a little gray, so I want to put together a variety of available options for the teacher.
> 
> ~$400, $600, $800, $1000 options would be GREATLY appreciated!



Glad to be helpful. Here are the least expensive camcorder options. The $360 Panasonic HC-V520 and $500 V720 will allow you to output via composite or HDMI. They are also set up for live streaming to UStream straight out of the box if wi-fi is available at the broadcast location.  Here is how:










Good luck with your proposal,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------

